# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Máy Tính Xách Tay >  Bán loa mini cắm usb thẻ nhớ giá 250k tại  Quận Thanh Xuân hà nội

## tratnhanh

SHOP HANOIGIARE.COM CHUYÊN PHÂN PHỐI CÁC LOẠI LOA BLUETOOTH, LOA USB MINI GIAO HÀNG THU TIỀN TẬN NƠI TRÊN TOÀN QUỐC 
ANH EM Ở HÀ NỘI CÓ THỂ QUA TRỰC TIẾP ĐỊA CHỈ CỬA HÀNG ĐỂ XEM 
Đ/C: 77 ĐƯỜNG TRUNG VĂN - THANH XUÂN - HÀ NỘI
ĐT : 090.2277.552 - 0979.013.387 - ZALO : 0902277552
*ĐỂ XEM ĐẦY ĐỦ SP MỌI NGƯỜI TRUY CẬP* WEBSITE : HANOIGIARE.COM
**************************************************  ******
GIÁ MÁY CẬP NHẬT MỚI NHẤT  GIÁ MÁY SHOP CẬP NHẬT LIÊN TỤC TẠI WEBSITE NÊN ANH EM VÀO WEBSITE ĐỂ XEM CHI TIẾT VÀ CHÍNH XÁC NHẤT GIÚP EM NHÉ*LOA CẮM USB MINI ĐỒNG GIÁ  : GIÁ 250.000 VNĐ**[replacer_img][replacer_img][replacer_img][replacer_img]*

----------

